# Pamela Prati - Valeria Marini - Elenoire Casalegno - Alessia Macari - Antonella Mosetti - Asia Nuccetelli - Mariana Rodriguez - Laura Freddi @ Grande



## tvsee (20 Sep. 2016)

Pamela Prati - Valeria Marini - Elenoire Casalegno - Alessia Macari - Antonella Mosetti - Asia Nuccetelli - Mariana Rodriguez - Laura Freddi @ Grande Fratello VIP 19.09.16









 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

​
File Name: prati-marini-casalegno-macari-mosetti-nuccetelli-rodriguez-freddi [01]@GrandeFratelloVIP19.09.16TvSee.MP4
File Size: 98.3 Mb
Resolution: 1280X720
Duration: 4:10 Min
Video Codec: H.264/MPEG-4 AVC
Audio Codec: mp4a: MPEG-4 AAC LC

Download: USERSCLOUD


----------



## tvsee (20 Sep. 2016)

*AW: Pamela Prati - Valeria Marini - Elenoire Casalegno - Alessia Macari - Antonella Mosetti - Asia Nuccetelli - Mariana Rodriguez - Laura Freddi @ Grande Fratello VIP 19.*

Elenoire Casalegno - Alessia Macari - Valeria Marini @ Grande Fratello VIP 20.09.16



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

​
File Name: casalegno-macari-marini [01]@GrandeFratelloVIP20.09.16TvSee.AVI
File Size: 52.1 Mb
Resolution: 1024X576
Duration: 2:16 Min
Video Codec: XviD
Audio Codec: MPEG-1 Layer 3 (Mp3) 

Download: USERSCLOUD


----------



## tvsee (21 Sep. 2016)

*AW: Pamela Prati - Valeria Marini - Elenoire Casalegno - Alessia Macari - Antonella Mosetti - Asia Nuccetelli - Mariana Rodriguez - Laura Freddi @ Grande Fratello VIP 19.*

Pamela Prati - Valeria Marini - Elenoire Casalegno - Alessia Macari - Antonella Mosetti - Asia Nuccetelli - Mariana Rodriguez - Laura Freddi @ Grande Fratello VIP 21.09.16



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

​
File Name: prati-marini-casalegno-macari-mosetti-nuccetelli-rodriguez-freddi [02]@GrandeFratelloVIP21.09.16TvSee.AVI
File Size: 277 Mb
Resolution: 1024X576
Duration: 12:00 Min
Video Codec: XviD
Audio Codec: MPEG-1 Layer 3

Download: USERSCLOUD


----------



## tvsee (22 Sep. 2016)

*AW: Pamela Prati - Valeria Marini - Elenoire Casalegno - Alessia Macari - Antonella Mosetti - Asia Nuccetelli - Mariana Rodriguez - Laura Freddi @ Grande Fratello VIP 19.*

Pamela Prati - Valeria Marini - Alessia Macari - Mariana Rodriguez - Laura Freddi @ Grande Fratello VIP 21.09.16

Con winrar o 7zip una volta scaricato il file basta cliccare col tasto destro su di esso e selezionare WinRAR - Estrai qui.

With winrar or 7zip once you downloading the file, simply right click on it and select WinRAR - Extract Here.



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

​
File Name: Grande Fratello VIP + Day Time + Video Web 21.09.16 TvSee
File Size: 308 Mb
Resolution: 1024X576 - 1280X720
Duration: 9:50 - 0:51 - 3:00 Min
Video Codec: XviD - H.264/MPEG-4 AVC
Audio Codec: MPEG-1 Layer 3 (Mp3) - mp4a: MPEG-4 AAC LC

Download: DEPOSITFILE


----------



## tvsee (22 Sep. 2016)

*AW: Pamela Prati - Valeria Marini - Elenoire Casalegno - Alessia Macari - Antonella Mosetti - Asia Nuccetelli - Mariana Rodriguez - Laura Freddi @ Grande Fratello VIP 19.*

Pamela Prati - Valeria Marini - Alessia Macari - Mariana Rodriguez - Laura Freddi @ Grande Fratello VIP + Day Time 22.09.16

Con winrar o 7zip una volta scaricato il file basta cliccare col tasto destro su di esso e selezionare WinRAR - Estrai qui.

With winrar or 7zip once you downloading the file, simply right click on it and select WinRAR - Extract Here.



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

​File Name: Grande Fratello VIP + Day Time 22.09.16 TvSee
File Size: 186 Mb
Resolution: 1024X576 - 1280X720
Duration: 7:50 - 0:30 Min
Video Codec: XviD - H.264/MPEG-4 AVC
Audio Codec: MPEG-1 Layer 3 (Mp3) - mp4a: MPEG-4 AAC LC

Download: DEPOSITFILE


----------



## tobi197225 (23 Sep. 2016)

*AW: Pamela Prati - Valeria Marini - Elenoire Casalegno - Alessia Macari - Antonella Mosetti - Asia Nuccetelli - Mariana Rodriguez - Laura Freddi @ Grande Fratello VIP 19.*

Bitte mehr!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

:thx::thx:


----------



## tvsee (23 Sep. 2016)

*AW: Pamela Prati - Valeria Marini - Elenoire Casalegno - Alessia Macari - Antonella Mosetti - Asia Nuccetelli - Mariana Rodriguez - Laura Freddi @ Grande Fratello VIP 19.*

Alessia Macari - Mariana Rodriguez - Pamela Prati - Valeria Marini @ Grande Fratello VIP + Day Time 23.09.16








 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

​
File Name: Grande Fratello VIP + DayTime 23.09.16 TvSee
File Size: 47,1 Mb
Resolution: 1024X576 - 1280X720
Duration: 1:30 - 0:32 Min
Video Codec: XviD - H.264/MPEG-4 AVC
Audio Codec: MPEG-1 Layer 3 (Mp3) - mp4a: MPEG-4 AAC LC

Download: DEPOSITFILE


----------



## tvsee (24 Sep. 2016)

*AW: Pamela Prati - Valeria Marini - Elenoire Casalegno - Alessia Macari - Antonella Mosetti - Asia Nuccetelli - Mariana Rodriguez - Laura Freddi @ Grande Fratello VIP 19.*

Mariana Rodriguez - Laura Freddi - Valeria Marini - Alessia Macari - Antonella Mosetti @ Grande Fratello VIP 24.09.16



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

​
File Name: rodriguez-freddi-marini-macari-mosetti [01]@GrandeFratelloVIP24.09.16TvSee.AVI
File Size: 89.8 Mb
Resolution: 1024X576 
Duration: 3:53 Min
Video Codec: XviD
Audio Codec: MPEG-1 Layer 3 (Mp3)

Download: DEPOSITFILE


----------



## tvsee (25 Sep. 2016)

*AW: Pamela Prati - Valeria Marini - Elenoire Casalegno - Alessia Macari - Antonella Mosetti - Asia Nuccetelli - Mariana Rodriguez - Laura Freddi @ Grande Fratello VIP 19.*

Mariana Rodriguez - Valeria Marini - Asia Nuccetelli - Antonella Mosetti - Laura Freddi @ Grande Fratello VIP 25.09.16 



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

​
File Name: rodriguez-marini-nuccetelli-mosetti-freddi [01]@GrandeFratelloVIP25.09.16TvSee.AVI
File Size: 201 Mb
Resolution: 1024X576
Duration: 8:42 Min
Video Codec: XviD
Audio Codec: MPEG-1 Layer 3 (Mp3)

Download: DEPOSITFILE


----------



## tvsee (26 Sep. 2016)

*AW: Pamela Prati - Valeria Marini - Elenoire Casalegno - Alessia Macari - Antonella Mosetti - Asia Nuccetelli - Mariana Rodriguez - Laura Freddi @ Grande Fratello VIP 19.*

Mariana Rodriguez - Valeria Marini - Laura Freddi @ Grande Fratello VIP 25.09.16



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

​
File Name: rodriguez-marini-freddi [01]@GrandeFratelloVIP25.09.16TvSee.AVI
File Size: 540 Mb
Resolution: 1024X576
Duration: 23:20 Min
Video Codec: XviD
Audio Codec: MPEG-1 Layer 3 (Mp3) 

Download: DEPOSITFILE


----------



## tvsee (27 Sep. 2016)

*AW: Pamela Prati - Valeria Marini - Elenoire Casalegno - Alessia Macari - Antonella Mosetti - Asia Nuccetelli - Mariana Rodriguez - Laura Freddi @ Grande Fratello VIP 19.*

Mariana Rodriguez - Laura Freddi - Valeria Marini - Alessia Macari - Antonella Mosetti - Asia Nuccetelli - Pamela Prati @ Grande Fratello VIP + DayTime 26.09.16 



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

​
File Name: Grande Fratello VIP + DayTime 26.09.16 TvSee
File Size: 182 Mb
Resolution: 1024X576-1280X720
Duration: 7:14 - 0:50 Min
Video Codec: H264 - H.264/MPEG-4 AVC
Audio Codec: MPEG-1 Layer 3 (Mp3) - mp4a: MPEG-4 AAC LC

Download: DEPOSITFILE


----------



## tvsee (27 Sep. 2016)

*AW: Pamela Prati - Valeria Marini - Elenoire Casalegno - Alessia Macari - Antonella Mosetti - Asia Nuccetelli - Mariana Rodriguez - Laura Freddi @ Grande Fratello VIP 19.*

Antonella Mosetti - Mariana Rodriguez - Asia Nuccetelli - Alessia Macari - Laura Freddi @ Grande Fratello VIP 27.09.16 + Puntata 26.09.16 TvSee

Con winrar o 7zip una volta scaricato il file basta cliccare col tasto destro su di esso e selezionare WinRAR - Estrai qui.

With winrar or 7zip once you downloading the file, simply right click on it and select WinRAR - Extract Here.



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

​
File Name: Grande Fratello VIP 27.09.16 + Puntata 26.09.16 TvSee
File Size: 114 Mb
Resolution: 1024X576 - 1280X720
Duration: 4:34 - 0:32 Min
Video Codec: XviD - H.264/MPEG-4 AVC
Audio Codec: MPEG-1 Layer 3 (Mp3) - mp4a: MPEG-4 AAC LC

Download: DEPOSITFILE


----------



## tvsee (29 Sep. 2016)

*AW: Pamela Prati - Valeria Marini - Elenoire Casalegno - Alessia Macari - Antonella Mosetti - Asia Nuccetelli - Mariana Rodriguez - Laura Freddi @ Grande Fratello VIP 19.*

Mariana Rodriguez - Antonella Mosetti @ Grande Fratello VIP + DayTime 28-29.09.16

Con winrar o 7zip una volta scaricato il file basta cliccare col tasto destro su di esso e selezionare WinRAR - Estrai qui.

With winrar or 7zip once you downloading the file, simply right click on it and select WinRAR - Extract Here.



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

​
File Name: Mariana Rodriguez - Antonella Mosetti @ Grande Fratello VIP + DayTime 28-29.09.16
File Size: 118 Mb
Resolution: 1024X576 - 1280X720
Duration: 0:32 - 4:35 Min
Video Codec: XviD - H.264/MPEG-4 AVC
Audio Codec: MPEG-1 Layer 3 (Mp3) - mp4a: MPEG-4 AAC LC 

Download: DEPOSITFILE


----------



## tvsee (1 Okt. 2016)

*AW: Pamela Prati - Valeria Marini - Elenoire Casalegno - Alessia Macari - Antonella Mosetti - Asia Nuccetelli - Mariana Rodriguez - Laura Freddi @ Grande Fratello VIP 19.*

Elenoire Casalegno - Mariana Rodriguez - Alessia Macari - Laura Freddi - Asia Nuccetelli @ Grande Fratello VIP + DayTime + Video Web 29-30 - 09.16 - 01.10.16 

Con winrar o 7zip una volta scaricato il file basta cliccare col tasto destro su di esso e selezionare WinRAR - Estrai qui.

With winrar or 7zip once you downloading the file, simply right click on it and select WinRAR - Extract Here.



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

​
File Name: Grande Fratello VIP + DayTime + Video Web 29-30 - 09.16 - 01.10.16 TvSee
File Size: 112 Mb
Resolution: 1024X576 - 1280X720
Duration: 2:54 - 0:27 - 1:01 - 0:27 Min
Video Codec: XviD - H.264/MPEG-4 AVC
Audio Codec: MPEG-1 Layer 3 (Mp3) - mp4a: MPEG-4 AAC LC

Download: DEPOSITFILE


----------



## tvsee (4 Okt. 2016)

*AW: Pamela Prati - Valeria Marini - Elenoire Casalegno - Alessia Macari - Antonella Mosetti - Asia Nuccetelli - Mariana Rodriguez - Laura Freddi @ Grande Fratello VIP 19.*

Alessia Macari - Mariana Rodriguez - Antonella Mosetti - Elenoire Casalegno @ Grande Fratello VIP Puntata + Day Time 03.10.16








 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

​
File Name: macari-rodriguez-mosetti-casalegno [01]@GrandeFratelloVIP_Puntata+DayTime03.10.16TvSee.MP4
File Size: 62.7 Mb
Resolution: 1280X720
Duration: 2:30 Min
Video Codec: H.264/MPEG-4 AVC
Audio Codec: mp4a: MPEG-4 AAC LC

Download: DEPOSITFILE


----------



## tvsee (11 Okt. 2016)

*AW: Pamela Prati - Valeria Marini - Elenoire Casalegno - Alessia Macari - Antonella Mosetti - Asia Nuccetelli - Mariana Rodriguez - Laura Freddi @ Grande Fratello VIP 19.*

Alessia Macari - Elenoire Casalegno - Valeria Marini - Antonella Mosetti - Asia Nuccetelli - Laura Freddi - Mariana Rodriguez @ Grande Fratello VIP Puntata 10.10.16 + DayTime E Mix 05-06.10.16 + Clip Docce



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

​
File Name: Grande Fratello VIP Puntata 10.10.16 + DayTime E Mix 05-06.10.16 + Clip Docce TvSee
File Size: 581 Mb
Resolution: 1280X720 - 1024X576 
Duration: 8:25 - 0:52 - 3:03 - 9:32 Min
Video Codec: H.264/MPEG-4 AVC - XviD 
Audio Codec: mp4a: MPEG-4 AAC LC - MPEG-1 Layer 3 (Mp3) 

Download: DEPOSITFILE


----------



## tvsee (17 Okt. 2016)

*AW: Pamela Prati - Valeria Marini - Elenoire Casalegno - Alessia Macari - Antonella Mosetti - Asia Nuccetelli - Mariana Rodriguez - Laura Freddi @ Grande Fratello VIP 19.*

Mariana Rodriguez - Elenoire Casalegno - Asia Nuccetelli - Antonella Mosetti - Alessia Macari - Valeria Marini - Laura Freddi @ Grande Fratello VIP 11-12-14-15-16 - 10.16



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

​
File Name: rodriguez-casalegno-nuccetelli-mosetti-macari-marini-freddi [01]@GrandeFratelloVIP11-12-14-15-16-10.16TvSee.AVI
File Size: 631 Mb
Resolution: 1024X576
Duration: 27:15 Min
Video Codec: XviD
Audio Codec: MPEG-1 Layer 3 (Mp3) 

Download: DEPOSITFILE


----------



## tvsee (23 Okt. 2016)

*AW: Pamela Prati - Valeria Marini - Elenoire Casalegno - Alessia Macari - Antonella Mosetti - Asia Nuccetelli - Mariana Rodriguez - Laura Freddi @ Grande Fratello VIP 19.*

Asia Nuccetelli - Elenoire Casalegno - Antonella Mosetti - Mariana Rodriguez - Alessia Macari @ Grande Fratello VIP 17-18-19-22-23 - 10.16



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

​
File Name: nuccetelli-casalegno-mosetti-rodriguez-macari [01]@GrandeFratelloVIP17-18-19-22-23 - 10.16TvSee.AVI
File Size: 705 Mb
Resolution: 1024X576
Duration: 30:34 Min
Video Codec: XviD
Audio Codec: MPEG-1 Layer 3 (Mp3)

Download: DEPOSITFILE


----------



## tvsee (24 Okt. 2016)

*AW: Pamela Prati - Valeria Marini - Elenoire Casalegno - Alessia Macari - Antonella Mosetti - Asia Nuccetelli - Mariana Rodriguez - Laura Freddi @ Grande Fratello VIP 19.*

Elenoire Casalegno - Mariana Rodriguez - Alessia Macari - Antonella Mosetti - Laura Freddi @ Grande Fratello VIP 23.10.16



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

​
File Name: casalegno-rodriguez-macari-mosetti-freddi [01]@GrandeFratelloVIP23.10.16TvSee.AVI
File Size: 426 Mb
Resolution: 1024X576
Duration: 18:36 Min
Video Codec: H.264
Audio Codec: MPEG-1 Layer 3 (Mp3)

Download: DEPOSITFILE


----------



## tvsee (24 Okt. 2016)

*AW: Pamela Prati - Valeria Marini - Elenoire Casalegno - Alessia Macari - Antonella Mosetti - Asia Nuccetelli - Mariana Rodriguez - Laura Freddi @ Grande Fratello VIP 19.*

Laura Freddi - Antonella Mosetti - Mariana Rodriguez - Alessia Macari @ Grande Fratello VIP 24.10.16



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

​
File Name: freddi-mosetti-rodriguez-macari [01]@GrandeFratelloVIP24.10.16TvSee.AVI
File Size: 345 Mb
Resolution: 1024X576 
Duration: 15:11 Min
Video Codec: H.264
Audio Codec: MPEG-1 Layer 3 (Mp3) 

Download: DEPOSITFILE


----------



## tvsee (25 Okt. 2016)

*AW: Pamela Prati - Valeria Marini - Elenoire Casalegno - Alessia Macari - Antonella Mosetti - Asia Nuccetelli - Mariana Rodriguez - Laura Freddi @ Grande Fratello VIP 19.*

Alessia Macari - Elenoire Casalegno - Laura Freddi - Mariana Rodriguez @ Grande Fratello VIP 25.10.16



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

​
File Name: macari-casalegno-freddi-rodriguez [01]@GrandeFratelloVIP25.10.16TvSee.AVI
File Size: 100 Mb
Resolution: 1024X576
Duration: 4:27 Min
Video Codec: H.264
Audio Codec: MPEG-1 Layer 3 (Mp3) 

Download: DEPOSITFILE


----------



## tvsee (30 Okt. 2016)

*AW: Pamela Prati - Valeria Marini - Elenoire Casalegno - Alessia Macari - Antonella Mosetti - Asia Nuccetelli - Mariana Rodriguez - Laura Freddi @ Grande Fratello VIP 19.*

Elenoire Casalegno - Mariana Rodriguez - Alessia Macari - Laura Freddi @ Grande Fratello VIP 26-27-28 - 10.16



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

​
File Name: casalegno-rodriguez-macari-freddi [01]@GrandeFratelloVIP26-27-28 - 10.16TvSee.AVI
File Size: 594 Mb
Resolution: 1024X576
Duration: 25:55 Min
Video Codec: H.264
Audio Codec: MPEG-1 Layer 3 (Mp3)

Download: DEPOSITFILE


----------



## tvsee (8 Nov. 2016)

*AW: Pamela Prati - Valeria Marini - Elenoire Casalegno - Alessia Macari - Antonella Mosetti - Asia Nuccetelli - Mariana Rodriguez - Laura Freddi @ Grande Fratello VIP 19.*

Ilary Blasi - Mariana Rodriguez - Alessia Macari - Laura Freddi - Elenoire Casalegno - Antonella Mosetti - Valeria Marini @ Grande Fratello VIP Puntate 17-24 - 10.16 - 07.11.16 + Video Del 30-31 - 10.16 - 01-02-03-04-05-06-07 - 11.16

Con winrar o 7zip una volta scaricato il file basta cliccare col tasto destro su di esso e selezionare WinRAR - Estrai qui.

With winrar or 7zip once you downloading the file, simply right click on it and select WinRAR - Extract Here.



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

​
File Name: Grande Fratello VIP Puntate 17-24_10.16_07.11.16 + Video Del 30-31_10.16_01-02-03-04-05-06-07_11.16 TvSee [6a675ee2.rar]
File Size: 541 - 26.7 - 26.4 - 19 [599 Rar] Mb
Resolution: 1024X576 - 1280X720 
Duration: 23:39 - 1:05 - 1:04 - 0:47 Min
Video Codec: H.264 - H.264/MPEG-4 AVC
Audio Codec: MPEG-1 Layer 3 (Mp3) - mp4a: MPEG-4 AAC LC

Download: DEPOSITFILE


----------



## tvsee (16 Sep. 2017)

*AW: Pamela Prati - Valeria Marini - Elenoire Casalegno - Alessia Macari - Antonella Mosetti - Asia Nuccetelli - Mariana Rodriguez - Laura Freddi @ Grande Fratello VIP 19.*

Cecilia Rodriguez - Ivana Mrázová - Giulia De Lellis - Aída Yespica - Veronica Angeloni - Carla Cruz @ Grande Fratello VIP 12-13-14-15 - 09.17 

Con winrar o 7zip una volta scaricato il file basta cliccare col tasto destro su di esso e selezionare WinRAR - Estrai qui.

With winrar or 7zip once you downloading the file, simply right click on it and select WinRAR - Extract Here.



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

​
File Name: Grande Fratello VIP 12-13-14-15 - 09.17 TvSee.rar
File Size: 33.9-34.4-114-122-153-106-61.3 Mb [618 Mb rar]
Resolution: 1024X576-768X432 1280X720
Duration: 1:28-1:29-34.4-6:54-4:20-6:37-4:42-2:37 Min
Video Codec: H.264 XviD H.264/MPEG-4 AVC 
Audio Codec: MPEG-1 Layer 3 (Mp3) mp4a: MPEG-4 AAC LC

Download: DEPOSITFILE


----------



## tvsee (19 Sep. 2017)

*AW: Pamela Prati - Valeria Marini - Elenoire Casalegno - Alessia Macari - Antonella Mosetti - Asia Nuccetelli - Mariana Rodriguez - Laura Freddi @ Grande Fratello VIP 19.*

Aida Yespica - Carla Cruz - Veronica Angeloni - Cecilia Rodriguez - Giulia De Lellis - Ivana Mrázová @ Grande Fratello VIP 16-17-18-19 - 09.17

Con winrar o 7zip una volta scaricato il file basta cliccare col tasto destro su di esso e selezionare WinRAR - Estrai qui.

With winrar or 7zip once you downloading the file, simply right click on it and select WinRAR - Extract Here.


 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

​
File Name: Grande Fratello VIP 16-17-18-19 - 09.17 TvSee.rar
File Size: 60.9-18.9-83.5-90.9-8.68-67.1-30.6 Mb [353 Mb rar]
Resolution: 1024X576-768X432-1280X720
Duration: 2:40-0:49-3:38-3:59-0:20-2:38-1:19 Min
Video Codec: H.264 XviD H.264/MPEG-4 AVC
Audio Codec: MPEG-1 Layer 3 (Mp3) mp4a: MPEG-4 AAC LC

Download: DEPOSITFILE


----------



## tvsee (22 Sep. 2017)

*AW: Pamela Prati - Valeria Marini - Elenoire Casalegno - Alessia Macari - Antonella Mosetti - Asia Nuccetelli - Mariana Rodriguez - Laura Freddi @ Grande Fratello VIP 19.*

Aida Yespica - Ivana Mrázová - Giulia De Lellis - Cecilia Rodriguez - Veronica Angeloni @ Grande Fratello VIP 20-21-22 - 09.17

Con winrar o 7zip una volta scaricato il file basta cliccare col tasto destro su di esso e selezionare WinRAR - Estrai qui.

With winrar or 7zip once you downloading the file, simply right click on it and select WinRAR - Extract Here.



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

​
File Name: Grande Fratello VIP 20-21-22 - 09.17 TvSee
File Size: 111-8.34-15.8-80.6-156-313 Mb [666 Mb rar]
Resolution: 1024X576 768X432
Duration: 4:46-0:21-0:43-3:33-6:47-13:23 Min
Video Codec: H.264 XviD
Audio Codec: MPEG-1 Layer 3 (Mp3) 

Download: DEPOSITFILE


----------



## tvsee (27 Sep. 2017)

*AW: Pamela Prati - Valeria Marini - Elenoire Casalegno - Alessia Macari - Antonella Mosetti - Asia Nuccetelli - Mariana Rodriguez - Laura Freddi @ Grande Fratello VIP 19.*

Aida Yespica - Giulia De Lellis - Veronica Angeloni - Ivana Mrázová - Cecilia Rodriguez @ Grande Fratello VIP 23-24-25-26-27 - 09.17

Con winrar o 7zip una volta scaricato il file basta cliccare col tasto destro su di esso e selezionare WinRAR - Estrai qui.

With winrar or 7zip once you downloading the file, simply right click on it and select WinRAR - Extract Here.



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

​
File Name: Grande Fratello VIP 23-24-25-26-27 - 09.17 TvSee
File Size: 43.9-30.9-32.9-36.1-7.57-124-65.7-183 Mb [511 Mb rar]
Resolution: 1024X576 - 768X432 - 1280X720
Duration: 1:53-1:20-1:26-2:38-0:17-5:27-2:52-7:47 Min
Video Codec: H.264 - XviD - H.264/MPEG-4 AVC
Audio Codec: MPEG-1 Layer 3 (Mp3) - mp4a: MPEG-4 AAC LC

Download: DEPOSITFILE


----------



## tvsee (1 Okt. 2017)

*AW: Pamela Prati - Valeria Marini - Elenoire Casalegno - Alessia Macari - Antonella Mosetti - Asia Nuccetelli - Mariana Rodriguez - Laura Freddi @ Grande Fratello VIP 19.*

Ivana Mrazova - Giulia De Lellis - Cecilia Rodriguez - Aida Yespica - Veronica Angeloni @ Grande Fratello VIP 28-29-30 - 09.17 - 01.10.17

Con winrar o 7zip una volta scaricato il file basta cliccare col tasto destro su di esso e selezionare WinRAR - Estrai qui.

With winrar or 7zip once you downloading the file, simply right click on it and select WinRAR - Extract Here.



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

​
File Name: Grande Fratello VIP 28-29-30 - 09.17 - 01.10.17 TvSee
File Size: 24.6-54.2-143-13-87.5-32.6 Mb [493 Mb rar]
Resolution: 1024X576 - 768X432 
Duration: 1:07-2:21-6:11-0:38-3:47-1:27 Min
Video Codec: H.264 - XviD 
Audio Codec: MPEG-1 Layer 3 (Mp3) 

Download: DEPOSITFILE


----------



## tvsee (8 Okt. 2017)

*AW: Pamela Prati - Valeria Marini - Elenoire Casalegno - Alessia Macari - Antonella Mosetti - Asia Nuccetelli - Mariana Rodriguez - Laura Freddi @ Grande Fratello VIP 19.*

Aida Yespica - Cecilia Rodriguez - Veronica Angeloni - Giulia De Lellis - Ivana Mrazova @ Grande Fratello VIP 02-03-04-05-06-07 - 10.17

Con winrar o 7zip una volta scaricato il file basta cliccare col tasto destro su di esso e selezionare WinRAR - Estrai qui.

With winrar or 7zip once you downloading the file, simply right click on it and select WinRAR - Extract Here.



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

​
File Name: Grande Fratello VIP 02-03-04-05-06-07 - 10.17 TvSee
File Size: 25.8-282-22.4-188-78.5-30.9-91.2 Mb [682 Mb rar]
Resolution: 1024X576 - 768X432
Duration: 1:08-12:14-0:54-8:13-3:24-1:21-3:48 Min
Video Codec: H.264 - XviD
Audio Codec: MPEG-1 Layer 3 (Mp3)

Download: DEPOSITFILE


----------



## tvsee (10 Okt. 2017)

*AW: Pamela Prati - Valeria Marini - Elenoire Casalegno - Alessia Macari - Antonella Mosetti - Asia Nuccetelli - Mariana Rodriguez - Laura Freddi @ Grande Fratello VIP 19.*

Aida Yespica - Giulia De Lellis - Cecilia Rodriguez - Veronica Angeloni - Ivana Mrazova - Belen Rodriguez @ Grande Fratello VIP 08-09 - 10.17

Con winrar o 7zip una volta scaricato il file basta cliccare col tasto destro su di esso e selezionare WinRAR - Estrai qui.

With winrar or 7zip once you downloading the file, simply right click on it and select WinRAR - Extract Here.



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

​
File Name: Grande Fratello VIP 08-09 - 10.17 TvSee
File Size: 297-177-37.3-17.8-50.9-33.9 Mb [600 Mb rar]
Resolution: 1024X576 - 768X432 - 1280X720
Duration: 12:39-7:40-1:38-0:47-2:04-1:24 Min
Video Codec: H.264 - XviD
Audio Codec: MPEG-1 Layer 3 (Mp3)

Download: DEPOSITFILE


----------



## luuckystar (10 Okt. 2017)

*AW: Pamela Prati - Valeria Marini - Elenoire Casalegno - Alessia Macari - Antonella Mosetti - Asia Nuccetelli - Mariana Rodriguez - Laura Freddi @ Grande Fratello VIP 19.*

Aida ist der Hammer


----------



## tvsee (12 Okt. 2017)

*AW: Pamela Prati - Valeria Marini - Elenoire Casalegno - Alessia Macari - Antonella Mosetti - Asia Nuccetelli - Mariana Rodriguez - Laura Freddi @ Grande Fratello VIP 19.*

Aida Yespica - Cecilia Rodriguez - Veronica Angeloni - Giulia De Lellis - Ivana Mrazova @ Grande Fratello VIP 10-11-12 - 10.17

Con winrar o 7zip una volta scaricato il file basta cliccare col tasto destro su di esso e selezionare WinRAR - Estrai qui.

With winrar or 7zip once you downloading the file, simply right click on it and select WinRAR - Extract Here.



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

​
File Name: Grande Fratello VIP 10-11-12 - 10.17 TvSee
File Size: 182-247-233 Mb [645 Mb rar]
Resolution: 1024X576
Duration: 7:48-10:34-10:09 Min
Video Codec: H.264
Audio Codec: MPEG-1 Layer 3 (Mp3)

Download: DEPOSITFILE


----------



## tvsee (12 Okt. 2017)

*AW: Pamela Prati - Valeria Marini - Elenoire Casalegno - Alessia Macari - Antonella Mosetti - Asia Nuccetelli - Mariana Rodriguez - Laura Freddi @ Grande Fratello VIP 19.*

Double Post


----------



## tvsee (24 Okt. 2017)

*AW: Pamela Prati - Valeria Marini - Elenoire Casalegno - Alessia Macari - Antonella Mosetti - Asia Nuccetelli - Mariana Rodriguez - Laura Freddi @ Grande Fratello VIP 19.*

Cecilia Rodriguez - Aida Yespica - Veronica Angeloni - Giulia De Lellis @ Grande Fratello VIP 15-16-18-19-21-23 - 10.17

Con winrar o 7zip una volta scaricato il file basta cliccare col tasto destro su di esso e selezionare WinRAR - Estrai qui.

With winrar or 7zip once you downloading the file, simply right click on it and select WinRAR - Extract Here.



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

​
File Name: Grande Fratello VIP 15-16-18-19-21-23 - 10.17 TvSee
File Size: 194-114-114-102-34.1-68.8 Mb [617 Mb rar]
Resolution: 1024X576
Duration: 8:42-4:55-4:57-4:26-1:30-2:52 Min
Video Codec: H.264
Audio Codec: MPEG-1 Layer 3 (Mp3)

Download: DEPOSITFILE


----------



## tvsee (1 Nov. 2017)

*AW: Pamela Prati - Valeria Marini - Elenoire Casalegno - Alessia Macari - Antonella Mosetti - Asia Nuccetelli - Mariana Rodriguez - Laura Freddi @ Grande Fratello VIP 19.*

Cecilia Rodriguez - Aida Yespica - Iryna Ivanova @ Grande Fratello VIP 24-25-26-27-28-29-30-31 - 10.17

Con winrar o 7zip una volta scaricato il file basta cliccare col tasto destro su di esso e selezionare WinRAR - Estrai qui.

With winrar or 7zip once you downloading the file, simply right click on it and select WinRAR - Extract Here.



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

​
File Name: Grande Fratello VIP 24-25-26-27-28-29-30-31 - 10.17 TvSee
File Size: 95.4-368-26.8-23.4-7.2-19.4-56-17.8-93.7 Mb [768 Mb rar]
Resolution: 1024X576 - 768X432
Duration: 4:08-15:42-1:11-1:04-3:48-0:56-2:23-0:48-4:00 Min
Video Codec: H.264 - XviD
Audio Codec: MPEG-1 Layer 3 (Mp3)

Download: DEPOSITFILE


----------



## tvsee (21 Nov. 2017)

*AW: Pamela Prati - Valeria Marini - Elenoire Casalegno - Alessia Macari - Antonella Mosetti - Asia Nuccetelli - Mariana Rodriguez - Laura Freddi @ Grande Fratello VIP 19.*

Aida Yespica - Cecilia Rodriguez - Ivana Mrazova - Giulia De Lellis @ Grande Fratello VIP 13-15-16-17-18-19-20 - 11.17

Con winrar o 7zip una volta scaricato il file basta cliccare col tasto destro su di esso e selezionare WinRAR - Estrai qui.

With winrar or 7zip once you downloading the file, simply right click on it and select WinRAR - Extract Here.



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

​
File Name: Grande Fratello VIP 13-15-16-17-18-19-20 - 11.17 TvSee.rar
File Size: 42.6-21.7-109--23.1-38.9-101-16.8-85.4-233 Mb [656 Mb rar]
Resolution: 1024X576 - 768X432
Duration: 1:51-1:00-4:46-1:01-1:42-4:26-0:44-3:45-10:03 Min
Video Codec: H.264 - XviD
Audio Codec: MPEG-1 Layer 3 (Mp3)

Download: UPLOADED


----------



## tvsee (5 Dez. 2017)

*AW: Pamela Prati - Valeria Marini - Elenoire Casalegno - Alessia Macari - Antonella Mosetti - Asia Nuccetelli - Mariana Rodriguez - Laura Freddi @ Grande Fratello VIP 19.*

Aida Yespica - Ivana Mrazova - Giulia De Lellis @ Grande Fratello VIP 22-23-24-25-26-27-28-30 - 11.17 - 01-03-04 - 12.17

Con winrar o 7zip una volta scaricato il file basta cliccare col tasto destro su di esso e selezionare WinRAR - Estrai qui.

With winrar or 7zip once you downloading the file, simply right click on it and select WinRAR - Extract Here.


 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

​
File Name: Grande Fratello VIP 22-23-24-25-26-27-28-30 - 11.17 - 01-03-04 - 12.17 TvSee
File Size: 56.7-76.6-82.6-55.1-49.2-22.1-41.5-413 Mb [779 Mb rar]
Resolution: 1024X576 768X432
Duration: 2:28-3:17-3:34-2:26-2:15-0:54-1:48-17:46 Min
Video Codec: H.264 - XviD
Audio Codec: MPEG-1 Layer 3 (Mp3)

Download: UPLOADED


----------



## tvsee (25 Sep. 2018)

*AW: Pamela Prati - Valeria Marini - Elenoire Casalegno - Alessia Macari - Antonella Mosetti - Asia Nuccetelli - Mariana Rodriguez - Laura Freddi @ Grande Fratello VIP 19.*

Giulia Salemi - Jane Alexander - Giulia E Silvia Provvedi (Ops) - Ilary Blasi - Martina Hamdy - Benedetta Mazza @ Grande Fratello VIP Puntata 24.09.18

Con winrar o 7zip una volta scaricato il file basta cliccare col tasto destro su di esso e selezionare WinRAR - Estrai qui.

With winrar or 7zip once you downloading the file, simply right click on it and select WinRAR - Extract Here.








 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

​
File Name: Grande Fratello VIP 3 Puntata 24.09.18 + Silvia Provvedi Ops 24.09.18 TvSee
File Size: 53.8-41.1 Mb [ 94,7 Mb rar]
Resolution: 1280X720-1024X576 
Duration: 2:16-1:49 Min
Video Codec: H.264/MPEG-4 AVC - XviD
Audio Codec: mp4a: MPEG-4 AAC LC - MPEG-1 Layer 3 (Mp3)

Download: UPLOADED


----------



## tvsee (30 Sep. 2018)

*AW: Pamela Prati - Valeria Marini - Elenoire Casalegno - Alessia Macari - Antonella Mosetti - Asia Nuccetelli - Mariana Rodriguez - Laura Freddi @ Grande Fratello VIP 19.*

Giulia Salemi - Benedetta Mazza - Silvia Provvedi @ Grande Fratello VIP 26-27-29-30 - 09.18

Con winrar o 7zip una volta scaricato il file basta cliccare col tasto destro su di esso e selezionare WinRAR - Estrai qui.

With winrar or 7zip once you downloading the file, simply right click on it and select WinRAR - Extract Here.



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

​
File Name: Grande Fratello VIP 26-27-29-30 - 09.18 TvSee
File Size: 71.1-199-20.2-77.5 Mb [ 333 Mb rar]
Resolution: 1024X576
Duration: 3:08-5:54-0:53-3:25 Min
Video Codec: H.264-XviD
Audio Codec: MPEG-1 Layer 3 (Mp3)

Download: UPLOADED


----------



## tvsee (8 Okt. 2018)

*AW: Pamela Prati - Valeria Marini - Elenoire Casalegno - Alessia Macari - Antonella Mosetti - Asia Nuccetelli - Mariana Rodriguez - Laura Freddi @ Grande Fratello VIP 19.*

Giulia Salemi - Martina Hamdy - Giulia Provvedi - Benedetta Mazza - Martina Hamdy - Silvia Provvedi @ Grande Fratello VIP 04-06-07-08 - 10.18

Con winrar o 7zip una volta scaricato il file basta cliccare col tasto destro su di esso e selezionare WinRAR - Estrai qui.

With winrar or 7zip once you downloading the file, simply right click on it and select WinRAR - Extract Here.



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

​
File Name: Grande Fratello VIP 04-06-07-08 - 10.18 TvSee
File Size: 56.8-8.43-157-25.3-29 Mb [ 269 Mb rar]
Resolution: 1024X576
Duration: 2:32-0:20-6:58-1:07-1:17 Min
Video Codec: H.264-XviD
Audio Codec: MPEG-1 Layer 3 (Mp3)

Download: UPLOADED


----------



## tvsee (16 Okt. 2018)

*AW: Pamela Prati - Valeria Marini - Elenoire Casalegno - Alessia Macari - Antonella Mosetti - Asia Nuccetelli - Mariana Rodriguez - Laura Freddi @ Grande Fratello VIP 19.*

Giulia Salemi - Benedetta Mazza - Martina Hamdy - Giulia e silvia Provvedi @ Grande Fratello VIP 09-10-13-14-15 - 10.18

Con winrar o 7zip una volta scaricato i 2 file basta cliccare sul primo col tasto destro su di esso e selezionare WinRAR - Estrai qui.

With winrar or 7zip once you have downloaded the 2 files just click on the first one with the right button on it and select WinRAR - Extract here.



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

​
File Name: Grande Fratello VIP 09-10-13-14-15 - 10.18 TvSee
File Size: 318-78.8-563 Mb [Part 1 480 Mb rar - Part 2 385 Mb rar]
Resolution: 1024X576
Duration: 14:12-3:32-16:43 Min
Video Codec: H.264-XviD
Audio Codec: MPEG-1 Layer 3 (Mp3)

Download: UPLOADED PART 1 - UPLOADED PART 2


----------



## tvsee (22 Okt. 2018)

*AW: Pamela Prati - Valeria Marini - Elenoire Casalegno - Alessia Macari - Antonella Mosetti - Asia Nuccetelli - Mariana Rodriguez - Laura Freddi @ Grande Fratello VIP 19.*

Giulia Salemi - Benedetta Mazza - Martina Hamdy - Giulia e silvia Provvedi @ Grande Fratello VIP 17-18-19-20-21-22 - 10.18

Con winrar o 7zip una volta scaricato i 2 file basta cliccare sul primo col tasto destro su di esso e selezionare WinRAR - Estrai qui.

With winrar or 7zip once you have downloaded the 2 files just click on the first one with the right button on it and select WinRAR - Extract here.



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

​
File Name: Grande Fratello VIP 17-18-19-20-21-22 - 10.18 TvSee
File Size: 39.6-69.1-73.7-53.8-46.2-31.8 Mb [ 304 Mb rar]
Resolution: 1024X576
Duration: 1:45-3:02-3:16-2:23-2:01-1:23 Min
Video Codec: H.264-XviD
Audio Codec: MPEG-1 Layer 3 (Mp3)

Download: UPLOADED


----------



## tvsee (29 Okt. 2018)

*AW: Pamela Prati - Valeria Marini - Elenoire Casalegno - Alessia Macari - Antonella Mosetti - Asia Nuccetelli - Mariana Rodriguez - Laura Freddi @ Grande Fratello VIP 19.*

Martina Hamdy - Maria Monsè - Giulia Salemi - Giulia E Silvia Provvedi - Benedetta Mazza @ Grande Fratello VIP 25-26-27-28 - 10.18

Con winrar o 7zip una volta scaricato i 2 file basta cliccare sul primo col tasto destro su di esso e selezionare WinRAR - Estrai qui.

With winrar or 7zip once you have downloaded the 2 files just click on the first one with the right button on it and select WinRAR - Extract here.



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

​
File Name: Grande Fratello VIP 25-26-27-28 - 10.18 TvSee
File Size: 79.2-34.4-35-26.8-97.4 Mb [ 267 Mb rar]
Resolution: 1024X576-1280X720
Duration: 3:31-1:27-1:34-1:12-4:20 Min
Video Codec: XviD-H.264/MPEG-4 AVC 
Audio Codec: MPEG-1 Layer 3 (Mp3)-mp4a: MPEG-4 AAC LC 

Download: UPLOADED


----------



## tvsee (5 Nov. 2018)

*AW: Pamela Prati - Valeria Marini - Elenoire Casalegno - Alessia Macari - Antonella Mosetti - Asia Nuccetelli - Mariana Rodriguez - Laura Freddi @ Grande Fratello VIP 19.*

Giulia E Silvia Provvedi - Giulia Salemi - Benedetta Mazza @ Grande Fratello VIP 31.10.18 - 01-02-05 - 11.18

Con winrar o 7zip una volta scaricato i 2 file basta cliccare sul primo col tasto destro su di esso e selezionare WinRAR - Estrai qui.

With winrar or 7zip once you have downloaded the 2 files just click on the first one with the right button on it and select WinRAR - Extract here.



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

​
File Name: Grande Fratello VIP 31.10.18 - 01-02-05 - 11.18 TvSee
File Size: 166-28.2-57.5-85.1 Mb [ 329 Mb rar]
Resolution: 1024X576
Duration: 7:31-1:14-2:39-3:46 Min
Video Codec: XviD
Audio Codec: MPEG-1 Layer 3 (Mp3)

Download: UPLOADED


----------



## tvsee (12 Nov. 2018)

*AW: Pamela Prati - Valeria Marini - Elenoire Casalegno - Alessia Macari - Antonella Mosetti - Asia Nuccetelli - Mariana Rodriguez - Laura Freddi @ Grande Fratello VIP 19.*

Martina Hamdy - Giulia E Silvia Provvedi - Giulia Salemi - Benedetta Mazza @ Grande Fratello VIP 06-07-08-09-10-11-12 - 11.18

Con winrar o 7zip una volta scaricato i 2 file basta cliccare sul primo col tasto destro su di esso e selezionare WinRAR - Estrai qui.

With winrar or 7zip once you have downloaded the 2 files just click on the first one with the right button on it and select WinRAR - Extract here.



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

​
File Name: Grande Fratello VIP 06-07-08-09-10-11-12 - 11.18 TvSee
File Size: 39-30.1-124-21.5-41.1-92.2-28.1-13.9 Mb [ 384 Mb rar]
Resolution: 1024X576-1280X720
Duration: 1:43-1:20-5:30-0:55-1:47-4:07-1:12-0:36 Min
Video Codec: XviD-H.264/MPEG-4
Audio Codec: MPEG-1 Layer 3 (Mp3)-mp4a: MPEG-4 AAC LC

Download: UPLOADED


----------



## tvsee (19 Nov. 2018)

*AW: Pamela Prati - Valeria Marini - Elenoire Casalegno - Alessia Macari - Antonella Mosetti - Asia Nuccetelli - Mariana Rodriguez - Laura Freddi @ Grande Fratello VIP 19.*

Martina Hamdy - Benedetta Mazza - Giulia E Silvia Provvedi - Giulia Salemi @ Grande Fratello VIP 13-14-16-17-18 - 11.18

Con winrar o 7zip una volta scaricato i 2 file basta cliccare sul primo col tasto destro su di esso e selezionare WinRAR - Estrai qui.

With winrar or 7zip once you have downloaded the 2 files just click on the first one with the right button on it and select WinRAR - Extract here.



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

​
File Name: Grande Fratello VIP 13-14-16-17-18 - 11.18 TvSee
File Size: 89.1-72.8-65.8-160-39.7 Mb [ 417 Mb rar]
Resolution: 1024X576
Duration: 3:58-3:13-2:54-7:06-1:46 Min
Video Codec: XviD
Audio Codec: MPEG-1 Layer 3 (Mp3)

Download: UPLOADED O


----------



## tvsee (26 Nov. 2018)

*AW: Pamela Prati - Valeria Marini - Elenoire Casalegno - Alessia Macari - Antonella Mosetti - Asia Nuccetelli - Mariana Rodriguez - Laura Freddi @ Grande Fratello VIP 19.*

Benedetta Mazza - Giulia Salemi - Martina Hamdy - Giulia E Silvia Provvedi @ Grande Fratello VIP 21-22-24-25 - 11.18

Con winrar o 7zip una volta scaricato i 2 file basta cliccare sul primo col tasto destro su di esso e selezionare WinRAR - Estrai qui.

With winrar or 7zip once you have downloaded the 2 files just click on the first one with the right button on it and select WinRAR - Extract here.



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

​
File Name: Grande Fratello VIP 21-22-24-25 - 11.18 TvSee
File Size: 224-95.3-35.5-77-102 Mb [ 517 Mb rar]
Resolution: 1024X576 - 1280X720
Duration: 9:58-4:14-1:34-3:23-4:32 Min
Video Codec: XviD-H.264/MPEG-4 AVC
Audio Codec: MPEG-1 Layer 3 (Mp3)-mp4a: MPEG-4 AAC LC

Download: UPLOADED PART 1 & UPLOADED PART 2


----------



## tvsee (26 Nov. 2018)

*AW: Pamela Prati - Valeria Marini - Elenoire Casalegno - Alessia Macari - Antonella Mosetti - Asia Nuccetelli - Mariana Rodriguez - Laura Freddi @ Grande Fratello VIP 19.*

Ilary Blasi @ Grande Fratello VIP Pntata 26.11.18



 

 

 

 

 

 

​
File Name: ilary blasi [01]@GrandeFratelloVIPPuntata26.11.18TvSee.avi
File Size: 8.76 Mb
Resolution: 1920X1080
Duration: 0:20 Min
Video Codec: XviD
Audio Codec: MPEG-1 Layer 3 (Mp3)

Download: UPLOADED


----------



## tvsee (3 Dez. 2018)

*AW: Pamela Prati - Valeria Marini - Elenoire Casalegno - Alessia Macari - Antonella Mosetti - Asia Nuccetelli - Mariana Rodriguez - Laura Freddi @ Grande Fratello VIP 19.*

Benedetta Mazza - Silvia Provvedi - Giulia Salemi @ Grande Fratello VIP 28-29-30 - 11.18 - 02-03 - 12.18

Con winrar o 7zip una volta scaricato i 2 file basta cliccare sul primo col tasto destro su di esso e selezionare WinRAR - Estrai qui.

With winrar or 7zip once you have downloaded the 2 files just click on the first one with the right button on it and select WinRAR - Extract here.



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

​
File Name: Grande Fratello VIP 28-29-30 - 11.18 - 02-03 - 12.18 TvSee
File Size: 91.4-53.5-20.1-33.5-60.1 Mb [ 254 Mb rar]
Resolution: 1024X576
Duration: 4:00-2:22-0:53-1:07-2:42 Min
Video Codec: XviD
Audio Codec: MPEG-1 Layer 3 (Mp3)

Download: UPLOADED


----------



## tvsee (10 Dez. 2018)

*AW: Pamela Prati - Valeria Marini - Elenoire Casalegno - Alessia Macari - Antonella Mosetti - Asia Nuccetelli - Mariana Rodriguez - Laura Freddi @ Grande Fratello VIP 19.*

Silvia Provvedi - Benedetta Mazza @ Grande Fratello VIP 04-05-06-07 - 12.18

Con winrar o 7zip una volta scaricato i 2 file basta cliccare sul primo col tasto destro su di esso e selezionare WinRAR - Estrai qui.

With winrar or 7zip once you have downloaded the 2 files just click on the first one with the right button on it and select WinRAR - Extract here.



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

​
File Name: Grande Fratello VIP 04-05-06-07 - 12.18 TvSee
File Size: 37.7-81.2-3.11-17 Mb [ 134 Mb rar]
Resolution: 1024X576
Duration: 1:40-3:34-0:08-0:44 Min
Video Codec: XviD
Audio Codec: MPEG-1 Layer 3 (Mp3)

Download: UPLOADED


----------

